# Once in a lifetime buck!



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

We haven't gun hunted together since I was 16 or 17yrds old! It was an exciting day of hunting on Saturday. Dad and I started hunting at daylight and right away spooked a few does! They ran between me and him but he never saw them coming. He sat in a stand for a while and I stood in one area with nothing to speak of. At 10:30 or so I was showing him where those 2 does went and we walked aways following the tracks. He was thinking of turning around and heading out for lunch, we were both hungry. I mentioned we might as well keep going around and down past my stand I bowhunt in and then head up to the vehicles. I twisted his arm and we trudged on  We were both making lots of noise, like it or not, the brush and briars were thick! We got down to the cree bottom and we were probably about 100yds apart. I crossed the creek and started up across the bank on the other side. I looked to my left to see where Dad was but didn't see him. I thought I saw the figure of a deer so I took another look to my left! Confirmed, I saw what I thought I saw, a deer, only this one was pure white! I was maybe 10yds from it and it was under this perfect canopy of brush standing as still as a statue. With the snow on the ground it was very hard to pick out! I had an easy shot with my gun but I couldn't take it. I looked beyond the deer on the other side of it because I knew Dad was right across from me basically. The next 30-40 seconds were really different! Since I couldn't find Dad I hollered, he hollered back. I asked him to move down towards the creek , that I wanted to shoot! He couldn't quite understand me. It was so thick I couldn't pinpoint him so I still couldn't take the shot. All the sudden the deer turned around and went above and out in front of Dad. I kept saying, "albino" , "albino". He was ready to shoot but didn't understand! He heard what he thought was a deer and then finally saw it after it all registered! He fired a shot at it and knocked it down about 10yds away! 

This buck isn't big by all means but it is special! We figured we might as well shoot it because others have tried and missed so far this year. It was running all over our farm during bow season. It is a 3pointer, perfectly white albino buck! It's about *1 1/2 - 2* yrs old. He's looking into getting a full body mount.

My Dad's name on this site is Cross Creek Dad. He doesn't check in to often though.

Here is a few pics

Here he is right after the shot. He's not sure whether he's happy or disappointed he shot it at this point! Someone was going to get it, either us, the other group or the neighbors, I say why not Dad!











Me, Dad and my Brother.










Closeup!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have seen piebald (partially white) deer before in the woods, however nothing as white as that. It is especially interesting that even the Nose,eyelids, and ears are white. i wonder how old it is? It would be great to get a full body mount of that exotic looking deer.
Ski


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

PIC of the year winner right there!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Amazing ! Never before have I even heard of an albino. You need to take your dad hunting more often !


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I've seen many piebalds and albino deer but they have all been at the Ravenna arsenal and you were not allowed to shoot them.Why i don't know but that was one of the rules and you go by there rules,When it was legal to spotlight we would drive around there and you would be amazed at the number off piebalds and albinos and some were really nice bucks.The other bucks you saw would leave you speechless with thier impressive racks.Have hunted it a few times and have done pretty good but live further south now so don't get there anymore.Saw an albino tree rat a few years ago during gun season and went back later to see if I could get it for a mount but never saw it again.Some say it's bad luck to shoot one but to me the bad luck is the on the animal. lol. That's one you won't forget.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Tell Dad I said congrats! Beautiful animal!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Have to agree with H20 Mellon! Nice buck and pic! Once in a lifetime for sure. Congrats!!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow, never seen anything like it. I don't know if I would have shot, I would have kept thinking, "is that a goat?", LOL....I hope you saved the hide, would make a nice tanned skin to hang or put over the couch.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW!

Very very cool. I would definitely get that hide tanned if possible.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I think the best picture is the one of all three of you. That is what hunting is all about. Congrats to your dad and you for not just shooting and not caring about what is on the other side of the animal. Nice and safe.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrads, that is an awesome deer!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the story and pics. I almost feel like i was there with you. By all means 2 thumbs up for your dad and whoever took the pics.

AJ


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought a "true" albino had pink eyes. Either way its a beautiful deer. He is about as white as you can get.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

You guys may be right...it not be a true albino since it doesn't have pink eyes. It didn't have a speck of brown on it though. The glands on the hind legs were a little brownish color but that could be from rubbing,etc...


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Story Bill!!! Thanks, Stan


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I see some one in the pic has a wrap on thier hand.Have the same thing and has stories behind it.Nice deer no matter how you look at it.Congrats,There is always some regret or emotion after you kill something but guilt shouldn't be one of them if everything was done right which I'm sure it was.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

he have pink eyes? if not prolly a piebald


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

AWESOME!!! Thanks for sharing and congrats to dad!! BD


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

WOW Awesome deer, I've never seen a deer like that, although have talked to people who have. A friend told me theres an albino around a gravel pit near here he said he had pics but lost them during a move. Great deer definately a once in a lifetime Congats !!


----------

